
Chromebooks and Battery Life - shawndumas
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/02/chromebooks-and-battery-life.html
======
mtgx
Google needs to focus on affordable ARM-based Chromebooks with 10h+ of battery
life. That's the sweet spot for Chromebooks.

It's not touch, it's not "retina displays" and it's not expensive Intel
processors and terabytes of storage. None of those are needed for a successful
Chromebook. In fact they detract from the success of Chromebooks as they make
them much more expensive and kill its battery life.

Chromebook Pixel is fine as a "one time only" thing to create halo marketing
for ChromeOS and Chromebooks, but they'll never be able to actually have a
business with $1,000 Chromebooks.

